# Cellphone Reviews ??



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:hide: My Free Upgrade Date is coming up end of March.. Have been going over what my Cellphone Carrier has to Offer under the 0 Down / Standard Plan.. Have 5 Choses to choose from.. Looking for the Best Reviews to the (1) ZTE Grand Plus X (2) Huawei Y6... The later I haven't heard about previously but when it comes down to chose (???)...lol.... Don't know what it is but my Cellphone Carrier doesn't understand the concept of 0 Down / Standard Plan.. They keep offering me a Cellphone that will Increase my Monthly payments..lol.. :nono:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Any help here?

Huawei Y6 vs ZTE Grand X Max+ - Phone specs comparison

Comparison between: ZTE Grand X Plus, Huawei Y6

Compare Fido Huawei Y6, ZTE Grand X Plus


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just be careful because, some new phone plans can mean that they can change your phone contract.


----------

